# Snails in turtle tank- safe?



## HEPennypacker (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm a first-time reptile owner here, and I've recently brought home a wee young Murray River Turtle.

Because I want his tank to be as close to natural river conditions as possible, I've added some plant life- nardoo and some elodea. He loves the elodea in particular, and rests on it when sleeping! It's the cutest thing I've ever seen.

Anyway, this morning I noticed a snail--a Singapore Spiral, based on my googling (small and a sort of dark brown, with a conical shell)--who must've snuck aboard on the plants from the pet shop. They seem to be very common pet shop snails, but are they safe for turtles? I'm worried they might be poisonous, and I'd hate for my little guy to eat one and die.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2018)

In the wild, short-necked turtles do eat aquatic snails, in captivity however, I personally avoid offering any snails to my turtles simply because they're intermediate hosts for some 30 odd species of parasitic worms and nematodes.


----------



## Neil j (Dec 28, 2018)

I got snails with my Elodea when I had my macleay river turtle. I think he ate them to. Sadly he escaped and I never found him.


----------



## HEPennypacker (Dec 28, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> In the wild, short-necked turtles do eat aquatic snails, in captivity however, I personally avoid offering any snails to my turtles simply because they're intermediate hosts for some 30 odd species of parasitic worms and nematodes.


Yeah, this was my other concern. If I can find the slimy little bugger, I'm getting rid of it.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 28, 2018)

HEPennypacker said:


> Yeah, this was my other concern. If I can find the slimy little bugger, I'm getting rid of it.


I like that u mention you want it close to natural as possible

As lotssss of people want their water and setup to be spotless which although looks lovely,doesn’t compare to a well maintained “natural” looking enclosure


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2018)

HEPennypacker said:


> Yeah, this was my other concern. If I can find the slimy little bugger, I'm getting rid of it.


With your turtle tank, it's advisable that you use 4-5g of salt per every litre of water... So if your tank for example holds 100 litres of water, you should add anywhere between 400-500g of sea salt. That will help keep your turtle/s healthy and free from skin infections often brought on by incorrect water chemistry and it'll drastically reduce the levels of infectious bacteria in the aquarium and also kill any snails.


----------



## HEPennypacker (Dec 28, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> With your turtle tank, it's advisable that you use 4-5g of salt per every litre of water... So if your tank for example holds 100 litres of water, you should add anywhere between 400-500g of sea salt. That will help keep your turtle/s healthy and free from skin infections often brought on by incorrect water chemistry and it'll drastically reduce the levels of infectious bacteria in the aquarium and also kill any snails.


Really? Even for a freshwater turtle? That's interesting.


----------



## Neil j (Dec 28, 2018)

I used cal grit when I first got my turtle but it was hard to get. Only used rain tank water. Changed often. No gravel method. I’d probably never own turtles again as I wasn’t that passionate about them. I was even guilty of utilising frozen turtle meals which I got burnt for. They are as tough as nails imo.


----------



## HEPennypacker (Dec 28, 2018)

Neil j said:


> I used cal grit when I first got my turtle but it was hard to get. Only used rain tank water. Changed often. No gravel method. I’d probably never own turtles again as I wasn’t that passionate about them. I was even guilty of utilising frozen turtle meals which I got burnt for. They are as tough as nails imo.


Mine's using rain tank water as well- and a Zoo Med calcium block.


----------



## Neil j (Dec 28, 2018)

HEPennypacker said:


> Mine's using rain tank water as well- and a Zoo Med calcium block.



I’d take in what FP puts down. He would be next level with his turtles and knowledge.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 28, 2018)

HEPennypacker said:


> Really? Even for a freshwater turtle? That's interesting.


Even our freshwater streams and rivers have traceable amounts of salt mate.  0.5% salinity (recommended) is nothing compared to sea water which is 33%. Calgrit mixed with river sand is definitely the recommended substrate for freshwater turtle aquariums.

I use some empty golden apple snail shells and empty freshwater mussel shells as natural decor.


----------

